# There is a discrepancy between your federal and provincial income



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm using a Tax Software and I got a warning. This is the first time I prepare tax return for myself so I'm not sure if I can ignore it or not.

Message: There is a discrepancy between your federal and provincial income. Verify that you have entered both your federal and Québec information.

Must the federal and provincial income be the same?


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

Why would they be different? Are you hiding some income from one government that you're reporting to the other?


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm sure what mistake I made. I downloaded .rqdf file from Revenue Quebec and import into the tax software and it did most of the job for me. I post more info. Please take a look.


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

So you haven't entered your employment earnings for federal tax purposes. That seems obvious. No wonder you're getting error messages.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

Not sure what tax software you are using. 

Have you keyed in the T4 and the releve 1?


----------



## Rexkh (Mar 15, 2015)

No, because I imported .rqdf file downloaded from Revenue Quebec.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Rexkh said:


> No, because I imported .rqdf file downloaded from Revenue Quebec.


So probably MRQ doesn't care about entering data into Federal portion


----------



## newuser (Sep 16, 2014)

You cannot ignore it. You need to fill in the T4 info for the federal portion.

Use another tax software to double check. StudioTax copies the income and deductions from T4 to RL1 so it isn't even possible to not match.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

First of all, how can the program calculate your federal taxes if you are not entering any income for federal tax purposes? So there is a data entry problem somewhere.

Secondly, I have a vague recollection that there can sometimes be a difference between earned income for federal vs. provincial (particularly Quebec) because the province may include some employee benefits as taxable benefits, which the feds do not.


----------

